# HobbyTown USA-Grand Blanc, MI. '08 Race Season



## Noah at HTU (May 4, 2006)

It's that time again! :woohoo:

We'll be running the usual classes as we did last year as well as a "Vintage" class.

We wil start racing on May 3 and race every Saturday throughout the summer.

Any questions about our race season give us a call.

HobbyTown USA
Grand Blanc, MI. 48439
810-695-9088


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Have you guys been racing? Will you be this Saturday?

Same classes as last year...13.5 sedan?

Thanks, Denney


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Denny,
Andrew and I would consider going with you this weekend but I will be helping my daughter move, Darn.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Same classes as last year, with the addition of a Vintage Trans-Am class using rubber tires. Come on over.


----------



## viper1 (Aug 14, 2005)

hey kevin
what you turn with that 17.5?
didnt catch it on paper.
Barry


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

Denney said:


> Have you guys been racing? Will you be this Saturday?


This sounds very, very tempting..... I wonder if I can convince Bill to go?

Mike Slaughter


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

viper1 said:


> hey kevin
> what you turn with that 17.5?
> didnt catch it on paper.
> Barry


Don't know. Didn't have a transponder in the car, and all the other cars self-destructed before the race ended, so nothing to compare to.


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh boy.....looks like it's time to get the Cdan up and functonal.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

kickyfast said:


> This sounds very, very tempting..... I wonder if I can convince Bill to go?
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Oh, I think I can be very easily convinced. It's just I'm a bit short on the onroad side of things. Just had to get all those silly offroad vehicles. Maybe I can get a rent-a-wreck for a weekend.

Bill.


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

Is it foam or rubber???


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Max said:


> Is it foam or rubber???


Both actually. Most run the 13.5/stock class with foam tires. There is also a heat of guys running "vintage" Trans-Am bodies on rubber tires. They're _supposed_ to be the HPI special "vintage" rubber tires, but I think they are in short supply right now so they're allowing any rubber tire.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

No racing in Grand Blanc this weekend (June 21st) due to a Rotten Little Kid's Graduation party (OK, maybe a Rotten Big Kid).


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Oh bugger. And here I got this sedan I was hoping to break in this weekend. I'll just have to wait till next weekend.

Kevin, what rollout are you guys running out there? Might be handy to have some idea of gearing before I get there.

Bill.


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

13.5 w/ sintered was in the 1.40-1.50 range.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Last week my rollout was up around 1.7, but the track layout had more high speed areas in it than usual. 1.5 is probably a good starting point.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

So, what time does racing start in morning?


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Racing starts around 11:30, track is usually set up by 10:00 or earlier.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Had a great time yesterday. I can't wait to join you guys again.

Bill D.


----------



## viper1 (Aug 14, 2005)

Glad you could make it, hope to see ya again!

(kevin M. thanks for the help with the track cart):thumbsup:
hopefully we wont have that problem again.

Barry J.


----------



## vonhammer (Mar 6, 2009)

anyone know any thing about the 09 season?


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Any info for '09 yet?


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Nothing yet. I'll keep nagging them...


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Looks like the first race this year will be on May 16th.


----------

